# wann kommt die 2005.1 Live Cd?

## trashcity

hat jemand von euch eine ahnung wann die neue Live Cd kommt?

und was soll alles dabei sein?

----------

## Earthwings

Wenn sie fertig ist, geplant Juli. Weitere Details, auch zu 2005.0 unter http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/index.xml

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wann ist der genaue Termin wenn Gentoo 2005.0 rauskommt. Es steht nur im Februar 2005.

Welchen Datum?

Habe vorgesehen Gentoo neu zu installieren darum will ich es wissen.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Sonic Lux

Ändert sich den immer so viel an den stages ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kurt

hi

normalerweise ändert nicht viel aber beim 2005.0 schon

die zwei wichtigsten änderungen werden wohl sein

>=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.5 und udev anstelle von devfsd

gruss

kurt

----------

## hoschi

linux-headers 2.5...ähhhhh ja  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> linux-headers 2.5...ähhhhh ja 

 

>=!

OnTopic: Die Live-CD ist schon im Release-Zyklus. Freiwillige Tester sind bestimmt willkommen und finden den Link zum Download im Archiv von Gentoo-Dev...Last edited by sirro on Fri Feb 04, 2005 6:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurt

hi

```
less /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/packages
```

">=" bedeutet doch "grösser oder gleich" oder lieg ich falsch

gruss

kurt

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> hat jemand von euch eine ahnung wann die neue Live Cd kommt?
> 
> und was soll alles dabei sein?

 

wenn sie fertig ist. Es gibt fast täglich einen Thread mit dieser Frage, wieso hört ihr nicht mit der selben Frage auf? Wozu warten, wenn emerge -uD world das gleiche tut?

----------

## SinoTech

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *trashcity wrote:*   hat jemand von euch eine ahnung wann die neue Live Cd kommt?
> 
> und was soll alles dabei sein? 
> 
> wenn sie fertig ist. Es gibt fast täglich einen Thread mit dieser Frage, wieso hört ihr nicht mit der selben Frage auf? Wozu warten, wenn emerge -uD world das gleiche tut?

 

Würd ich auch mal gerne wissen,  zumal ein "emerge sync && emerge world" unverzichtbar ist (selbst wenn die LiveCD erst ein paar Wochen alt ist). Benutze selbst noch immer die 2004.2 um meine Systeme zu installieren. Brauch doch nicht jedesmal eine neue CD zu laden. Tstststs

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Weis nimmand bescheid was mit der 2005.0 los ist. Wann sie endlich kommt ( schon 4 Tage darüber ). Ich warte immer noch bis ich den Server neu installiere. Weil ich gerade 2005.0 Testen will  :Very Happy: 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *trashcity wrote:*   hat jemand von euch eine ahnung wann die neue Live Cd kommt?
> 
> und was soll alles dabei sein? 
> 
> wenn sie fertig ist. Es gibt fast täglich einen Thread mit dieser Frage, wieso hört ihr nicht mit der selben Frage auf? Wozu warten, wenn emerge -uD world das gleiche tut?

 

herrgottnochmal... kannst du nicht lesen? Sie kommt, wenn sie fertig ist. Siehe unsere Antworten und frag nicht jedes Mal danach.  :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit: ich weiß nicht, wo oft man hier sagen muss, dass man keine neuste LiveCD braucht, um zu installieren.

----------

## ian!

2005.1 kommt nach 2005.0.

2005.0 kommt "when it's done".

----------

## ian!

Ein abschliessendes Wort dazu:

http://www.beejaysworld.de/archives/9-Gentoo-Linux-2005.0-delayed.html

----------

